# Camera shortcut/app missing



## ndoggfromhell (Oct 19, 2011)

The Camera App vanished from my friends Incredible 2. She removed the app icon from the home screen... said something about "unlinking" and then it vanished from the app list. Only place I still see it is in the manage applications list. It shows it, but says it's taking up no space and it's greyed out instead of white like the apps above and below it.

I found the app listed in Astro viewer, tried to reinstall it, no luck! Suggestions. Phone is not rooted, so I didn't think this was possible. Am I going to have to root this phone to overwrite the camera app?


----------



## Express1 (Oct 9, 2011)

You will more than likely have to do a factory reset to get it back, but back everything up before you do or you will lose it


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

ndoggfromhell said:


> The Camera App vanished from my friends Incredible 2. She removed the app icon from the home screen... said something about "unlinking" and then it vanished from the app list. Only place I still see it is in the manage applications list. It shows it, but says it's taking up no space and it's greyed out instead of white like the apps above and below it.
> 
> I found the app listed in Astro viewer, tried to reinstall it, no luck! Suggestions. Phone is not rooted, so I didn't think this was possible. Am I going to have to root this phone to overwrite the camera app?


http://androidforums.com/3240754-post4.html


----------

